# temperature ratings of cans



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

What kind of wire was connected when you removed them? And, of course icon_cheesygrin: ), what shape was it in?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> What kind of wire was connected when you removed them? And, of course icon_cheesygrin: ), what shape was it in?


It was old, braided romex with reduced ground. It was in fine shape. The white conductor was tannish brown, but that's pretty much par for the course with any of that old wiring in any lighting box. Not crunchy or crispy.


----------

